#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Эстония >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские сайты в Эстонии

## Desha

http://www.drikung.ee/ страничка центра  Дрикунг Кагью Ратна Шри (эст.)

http://www.buddhism.ee/  страничка эстонской ассоциации Карма Кагью (рус.)

http://www.hot.ee/menkhang/   страничка школы Ньингма, а также Эстонского Общества Тибетской Медицины (эст.)

http://www.mahayana.ee  Институт Махаяны (эст. и англ.)

http://www.tibet.ee   Эстонско-Тибетское Культурное Общество и Институт Тибетологии (Институт Тараба Тулку) (эст. и англ.)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

Сайт теперь на 3 языках - русский, английский и эстонский.

http://drikung.ee/

----------


## Khonchok Helek

http://drikung.ee/
Красивый сайт

----------

Konchok Dorje (05.08.2010)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

Cпасибо, сайт действительно красивый...)

----------


## Sergio

Есть еще http://www.budakoda.ee/
но на эстонском

----------

Konchok Dorje (26.10.2010)

----------

